# You're looking for multimeter ?



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

My Aneng got a big brother.



https://www.amazon.ca/Multimeter-Thsinde-Auto-Ranging-Alligator-Continuity/dp/B06ZZG2F2N/ref=mp_s_a_1_34?dchild=1&keywords=thsinde+18%2B+multimeter&qid=1606676117&sr=8-34



Very inexpensive, great quality. 
Just wanted to share.
and not affiliated in any way with the seller.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

epis said:


> My Aneng got a big brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are using, most likely same chip, they behave same.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

epis said:


> They are using, most likely same chip, they behave same.


Only one thing bothers me a little, both turn off after 15 min to save the battery it doesn't matter you're using it or not.
Everything else is A+.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice, given the auto-range! I wonder about using it for power tube biasing in the 400-450v range -- nothing stated about max voltage specs...


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

And it looks like FLUKE ! LOL


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

DavidP said:


> Nice, given the auto-range! I wonder about using it for power tube biasing in the 400-450v range -- nothing stated about max voltage specs...


No worries there !


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

DavidP said:


> Nice, given the auto-range! I wonder about using it for power tube biasing in the 400-450v range -- nothing stated about max voltage specs...


They are labelled at the probe ports. I probably would not trust the stock probes for very Hi-V though.
Some good quality probes and you are good.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

epis said:


> Only one thing bothers me a little, both turn off after 15 min to save the battery it doesn't matter you're using it or not.
> Everything else is A+.



If the reading, the numbers, do not change, do not vary, it is normal in my opinion. My Fluke 175 does the same.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Fluke, Thsinde, Sorny, Magnetbox, Panaphonics... great stuff


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

What's the CAT rating on it?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I ordered one! My goal is to have as many multimeters as @Frenchy99 has amplifiers. I will not be outdone.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I ordered one! My goal is to have as many multimeters as @Frenchy99 has amplifiers. I will not be outdone.


I see yer multimeters and I raise ya 3 tube testers...


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

You can never have too much test equipment...and in the end your ears have the final word.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

jb welder said:


> They are labelled at the probe ports. I probably would not trust the stock probes for very Hi-V though.
> Some good quality probes and you are good.


JB, probes are very good, I got two pairs with meter. Second pair has very sharp pointy tips perfectly suited for smd.
Not even thinking to replace them.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> I ordered one! My goal is to have as many multimeters as @Frenchy99 has amplifiers. I will not be outdone.


You need one for every amp !


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

epis said:


> JB, probes are very good, I got two pairs with meter. Second pair has very sharp pointy tips perfectly suited for smd.
> Not even thinking to replace them.


----------

